# 6 M, 12 undetermined, in Langley, BC



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

6 males, born on July 25 ready to go now. Two black with hoods, two champane with hoods, two champane.

12 babies born on August 22. 7 black with hoods. Two champane. Three black with white paws and bellies. Gender to be determined later(I dont want to stress out the mom).

Pictures if interested.

Age(s): 12 are about 1 week old, 6 males are 6 weeks
Colours: Champane and white, champane, black and white and black
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: accidental litter
Temperament: good natured, friendly
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: depends where
Preferred donation: $10 each


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Young rats in Langley, BC needing homes*

please read and use the format for this section. if you do not alter your format your post will be deleted in 3 days.


----------

